# Near Perry/Tallahassee,FL



## SyS3d1t (Jan 27, 2011)

They are having a atv/utv bogg in Eridu,FL this saturday only $10 to get in. It's not much but just putting it out there if anyone is near or wants to make the drive.. Heres a link to site http://www.eriduraceway.com/


----------

